# Russian Electric Fail



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2020)

Skip to 8:40 and watch the sparks fly.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2020)

The instructions are in Russian 

What do you expect

And the guy reading them steps back, before the sparks fly


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 13, 2020)

Boris, let us throw snow on damaged electrical equipment that all most killed you


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 13, 2020)

WOW!!! That was crazy & took a long time to trip anything. Curious what they did to cause that.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> WOW!!! That was crazy & took a long time to trip anything. Curious what they did to cause that.




Sabotage///.  CIA


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dam Zinco-ski breakers!


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2020)

I guess they are already in Siberia ???


----------



## Akarai (May 21, 2020)

This reminds me old video:


----------



## classicT (May 21, 2020)

Akarai said:


> This reminds me old video:


Welcome Akarai.... quite the interesting first post. We hope that you stick around and contribute to the forum.


----------

